# HTML5 .. ثورة في عالم الويب..



## marcelino (18 مايو 2011)

*HTML5 .. ثورة في عالم الويب..
*​* 


 مع التسارع والتطور الهائل في عالم الإنترنت في الآونة الأخيرة لا  يمكننا أن نتغاضى عن أحد أكبر وأهم التقنيات التي أحدثت نقلة هائلة في مجال  تصميم المواقع الإلكترونية، حيث باتت هذا اللغة HTML5   أحد أهم الإنجازات  في عام 2010، فبعد غياب النقلات النوعية في لغة الـHTML  حيث كان آخر  إصدار لها عام 1997 وهو HTML4  انتقل التطور الجرافيكي في عالم الإنترنت  نقلة نوعية وازدادت أدوات التصميم في هذا المجال.
 لكن ما المميز في هذه اللغة وما السبب الذي جعلها نقلة نوعية في عالم الإنترنت؟
 لن أطيل عليكم ولن أتعمق في ماهية هذه اللغة، سوف أعرض عليكم بعض الأمثلة المبهرة التي تظهر روعة هذه اللغة:
​**Clouds
*​* 








اذهب في جولة فوق السحاب في هذا العمل الرائع والمتقن: اضغط هنا 





​**Guess what cup
*​* 







لعبة جميلة لطالما استمتعنا بها ولعبناها مراراً وتكراراً: اضغط هنا




​**Sketch
*​* 







مثال آخر على ما يمكن أن نفعله باستخدام هذا اللغة، فيمكنك في هذا  الموقع أن تقوم بالرسم الحر وإظهار مواهبك فيه بطريقة مسلية جداً، وفي  الوقت ذاته هناك ميزة فريدة في هذا الرسام حيث بإمكانك الرسم في مساحة  ثلاثيه الأبعاد فتقوم بتدوير مساحة الرسم وتضيف الطابع الثلاثي الأبعاد على  عملك!!
 والأمر بسيط جداً فما عليك إلا أن تقوم بالضغط على زر الماوس  الأيسر مع استمرار الضغط على مفتاح الـ(space) من لوحة المفاتيح وتدوير  الماوس.
 لزيارة الموقع: اضغط هنا
 يمكنك أيضاً أن تقوم بحفظ عملك وعرضه على أصدقائك،


​**9.5
*​* 







9.5 هو موقع يمكنك عن طريقه استعراض بعض المعلومات عن الهزات الأرضية  في الـ30 سنة الماضية حتى الآن بطريقة تفاعلية مميزة . اضغط هنا


​**CubeScape
*​* 







طريقة شيقة يمكنك أن تقضي فيها وقت فراغك وتستمع في إنشاء مجسم من  المكعبات بألوان مختلفة وبطريقة جميلة،  حيث يمكنك أن تقوم بتخزين عملك  أيضاً وتشاركه مع أصدقائك .. جرب بنفسك: اضغط هنا


​**Bomomo
*​* 






من الصورة يمكن أن تستدل على فكرة بسيطة لما يمكنك أن تفعله عن طريق هذا  الموقع، فالفكرة هي عبارة عن دوائر بسيطة تتحرك إما بعشوائية أو تبعاً  للماوس، وهناك 20 أداة أو طريقة للرسم فكيف يمكنك أن تستخدمها بطريقة  إبداعية لتنجز لوحة فنية رائعة؟
 جرب بنفسك وتذكر أنه بإمكانك تخزين الرسم على جهازك في حال أعجبك وأردت أن تحتفظ به لنفسك !
 لزيارة الموقع: اضغط هنا



ليست هذه سوى أمثلة بسيطة عن إمكانيات الـ HTML5 فما بين ثنائي الأبعاد  والثلاثي، وما بين الصوت والصورة ما زال هناك الكثير من المفاجئات التي  يمكن نراها من هذه اللغة .
لمن أعجب بما يمكن أن تفعله هذه اللغة  ويحب أن يتعمق فيها ويتعلم عنها أكثر فأكثر، فهنالك هذا الموقع الرائع الذي  من خلاله يمكنك أن تتعلم اساسيات الـ HTML5 : اضغط هنا

​*


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

للـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفــــــــع​


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2011)

للأسف الدعم من قبل المتصفحات مازال في بدايته، لكنه في طريقه للدخول لأغلب المصفحات بصورة كاملة.
انا شخصياً متشوق لما ستجلبه هذه التقنية الجديدة من إمكانيات لإستغلالها لتطوير منتدى الكنيسة.


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> للأسف الدعم من قبل المتصفحات مازال في بدايته، لكنه في طريقه للدخول لأغلب المصفحات بصورة كاملة.
> انا شخصياً متشوق لما ستجلبه هذه التقنية الجديدة من إمكانيات لإستغلالها لتطوير منتدى الكنيسة.



*من ساعه ما دخلت عالم المنتديات من 2005 تقريبا وانا شايف الجمله دى فى اى منتدى دخلته 
*
*كود HTML **معطلة*

*فهل طول السنين دى كلها المتصفحات لم تدعمها ؟؟؟ ولو حتى دعم مبدأى*

*انا كنت ناوى فعلا بعد طرح الموضوع اٍسأل ليه المنتديات محرومه من اللغه المتطورة دى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *من ساعه ما دخلت عالم المنتديات من 2005 تقريبا وانا شايف الجمله دى فى اى منتدى دخلته
> *
> *كود HTML **معطلة*
> 
> ...




*هي بتكون متاحه لمدير المنتدي بس يا مارسو 
علشان محدش يستغلها استغلالي سئ
او حد يكون مش بيعرف فيها ويبوظ الدنيا 

موضوعك جامد يا حج 
*​


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *من ساعه ما دخلت عالم المنتديات من 2005 تقريبا وانا شايف الجمله دى فى اى منتدى دخلته
> *
> *كود HTML **معطلة*
> 
> ...




 كل المواقع سواء منتديات او مدونات او مواقع اخبارية او فيسبوك او اي شئ آخر تستعمل تقنية ال HTML. فهي اللغة التي يترجمها المتصفح لشكل الموقع و ترتيبه.

لغة ال HTML في تطور مستمر، لكن هذا التطور يجب ان يقابله تطور في المتصفحات أيضاً لكي تقرأ اكواد هذه اللغة و تترجمها بصورة صحيحة. 

النسخة الخامسة هي النسخة الجديدة الغير مدعومة من كل المتصفحات بسبب إصدارات المتصفحات. 

المنتديات في شكلها الحالي كلها تستعمل لغة ال HTML لعرض شكلها (الصفحة الرئيسية، قائمة المنتديات، قائمة المواضيع، قائمة الردود الخ). 
تعطيل لغة ال HTML في المنتديات هو خاص بعدم السماح للأعضاء بإستعمالها عند كتابة الردود فقط، إذ يبقى المنتدى بجملته يُعرض بهذه اللغة للمتصفح.
سبب تعطيل اكواد ال HTML هو من ناحية أمنية و شكلية يطول شرحها، لكنه الخيار الأفضل.


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هي بتكون متاحه لمدير المنتدي بس يا مارسو
> علشان محدش يستغلها استغلالي سئ
> او حد يكون مش بيعرف فيها ويبوظ الدنيا
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا بوب نورت .. كنا عايزين نجرب ونخرب شويه :smile01
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كل المواقع سواء منتديات او مدونات او مواقع اخبارية او فيسبوك او اي شئ آخر تستعمل تقنية ال HTML. فهي اللغة التي يترجمها المتصفح لشكل الموقع و ترتيبه.
> 
> لغة ال HTML في تطور مستمر، لكن هذا التطور يجب ان يقابله تطور في المتصفحات أيضاً لكي تقرأ اكواد هذه اللغة و تترجمها بصورة صحيحة.
> 
> ...




*امممممم طيب ايه هو الاستخدام السئ ؟؟ 

وهتفضل على طول مش متاحه يعنى علشان الناحيه الامنيه ؟؟ !!

امال ايه لازمة التطور ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرا يا بوب نورت .. كنا عايزين نجرب ونخرب شويه :smile01
> *​


*وماله يا حبيبي ... اخرب وخدراحتك 
بس هتوحشنا ساعتها 
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2011)

توضيح بسيط 

_*مركز تحميل  صور وملفات*_

​


دي الصيغه بتاعه الصوره دي 
بس بلغه HTML

<DIV align=center><IMG style="WIDTH: 0px; HEIGHT: 0px; VISIBILITY: hidden" border=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.11NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyOTg5OTEyMTIyMjImcHQ9MTI5ODk5MTIxNDM4MiZwPTE4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MQ==.gif" width=0 height=0></DIV><DIV align=center><FONT color=lemonchiffon size=6><EM><STRONG>مركز تحميل  صور وملفات</STRONG></EM></FONT><A href="http://www.up1up2.com/up4/index.php?do=34617" target=_blank><IMG border=0 src="http://i76.servimg.com/u/f76/11/96/64/00/hjh10.gif"></A> </DIV><DIV align=center>
<TABLE id=table2 border=1 width="100%" align=center>
​


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *امممممم طيب ايه هو الاستخدام السئ ؟؟
> 
> وهتفضل على طول مش متاحه يعنى علشان الناحيه الامنيه ؟؟ !!
> 
> ...



الإستخدام السئ سيكون بالتأثير على صفحة المواضيع بصورة سيئة مثل:


 تحويل المستخدم لكزقع آخر
 فتح عدة صفحات في وقت واحدة
 محاولة اجبار المستخدم على تحميل برنامج ما
 تخريب شكل الصفحة
 معروفة معلومات الجهاز و الإتصال للمستخدم
 الخ من امكانيات الإستخدام السئ
 
اعتقد انها ستبقى معطلة لفترة طويلة إن لم تكن دائمة.

فائدة التطوير ل HTML 5 هو طريقة تقديم المنتدى بشكله وخصائصه الجديدة وليس لإستعماله في تشكل وتجميل الردود او المواضيع.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 مايو 2011)

> > امممممم طيب ايه هو الاستخدام السئ ؟؟



دي تعتبرالثغرة الوحيدة في المواقع إللي ممكن يستغلها hackers لتدمير المواقع الإلكترونية 
وزرع اكواد ضارة بها 


موضوع جميل يا مارو 
تقبل مروري​


----------



## elamer1000 (31 مايو 2011)

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وماله يا حبيبي ... اخرب وخدراحتك
> بس هتوحشنا ساعتها
> ههههههههههههه
> *​




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الإستخدام السئ سيكون بالتأثير على صفحة المواضيع بصورة سيئة مثل:
> 
> 
> تحويل المستخدم لكزقع آخر
> ...



*
اممممم مساوئ كبيره 

بس اكيد التطور يحمل الكثير ..
*​


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> دي تعتبرالثغرة الوحيدة في المواقع إللي ممكن يستغلها hackers لتدمير المواقع الإلكترونية
> وزرع اكواد ضارة بها
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا يا بوب على الاضافه والمرور :love45:
*​


----------

